# New foster



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Took in this little girl tonight.

We met her last weekend. The customer at one of the stores I work at needed to get rid of her because...

She purchased her for her freaking elderly mother and it turns out...go figure, a puppy is too much work for an elderly woman.

She was trying to get $400 for her, but tonight, called the store and said the dog just had to go because her mom was freaking out.

So I said I would take her in till we could find her a home, which I'm guessing won't take too long.



She's a 3 month old mini dachshund. So stinkin cute. Her name is Lucy. She's a total doll, loves everyone and everything. 

It's a good thing I cant have a third dog cause I would take her in a heartbeat. 


And Murph loves her, oddly enough. He's not that into other dogs but he seems quite smitten with her, was even playing with her tonight. And humping her, of course. I think she's his new underage girlfriend.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

omg. It's lucky I don't live in the US anymore cuz shes freaking adorable!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a cutie!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

O.M.G. Those eyes. No wonder Murph has a crush on her...

Hopefully, she'll find a responsible. loving home-- and I am sure it won't take long!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

She's a doll!:becky:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Adorable! I worry about their long backs.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

His new underage girlfriend!! Hahaha I couldnt help but to laugh at that! :lol: 
She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She is so cute and a total doll. If i were in the place to have a third, it would be her in a heartbeat. She fits in so well and Abbie and Murph love her.

She's at my friends store today getting tired out while I'm at work. A dentist that has a boy doxie that looks just like her is swinging by in a bit with his dog to see if they could be a match


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh god

I was making a kong to freeze for her lunch tomorrow. Lucy was playing on the ground.


And I turned around to this


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap those eyes! She is a pro with the puppy dog eye look. It must be soooo hard not to keep her. I could never do it lol. Thanks for taking her in


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> Holy crap those eyes! She is a pro with the puppy dog eye look. It must be soooo hard not to keep her. I could never do it lol. Thanks for taking her in


It is, her face kills me.

It's tough cause I've always had a soft spot for dachshunds and wanted to have one someday, and she's a really easy puppy so far, and she fits in with murph and Abbie perfectly. I mean, murph never plays lol.

And all my friends are bad influences and telling me to keep her. Either that or they say "I'll take murph so you can keep the puppy" LOL

We are having her checked by avet tomorrow, she needs her seond puppy shot.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

dachshund puppies are soooo freaking adorable. 

You are going to have a tough time saying goodbye but I am glad you took her in. With how desperate they were to get rid of her, who knows where she might have ended up.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

That face!! It has to be torture!

I know we are only supposed to have our Annie and Tucker. Well, Nalah is here and staying now too! We were out with the dogs to go potty yesterday and the landlord was out there. He walked up and talk to us about the property and the problems we've been having and such. When he left, my boyfriend asked me what he said about Nalah. He didn't ask a thing, so I told him we will go on a "don't ask, don't tell" policy  I know we can give him $200 and keep her, but we are refraining from doing that unless we have to. He knows she is here. We didn't flat out say, but.. he knows.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm starting to get attached


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, in good news, she went to her new home Saturday morning.

In bad news...I've been depressed since she left lol ;-( 

I miss her very much.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i can see why you're sad.....

she's very cute and looks like she gets along with the other two.

i love the pic with lucy in the background and murph taking over the shot. 

she's going to a good home. i hope that gives you a little bit of solace.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay,I just have to say this, I know everybody loves Murph, but I think Abbie is just beautiful. Sorry, all the pics I just had to get it out.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Aw thanks, she is very beautiful. 

I'm tinkering with tattoo ideas for both of them, the artist is gonna have a fun time with all her speckles


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> i can see why you're sad.....
> 
> she's very cute and looks like she gets along with the other two.
> 
> ...


That pic cracks me up, dunno why


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

awww she was beautiful!!!

Just be happy knowing she went to a great responsible home now... even though you could've offered the same! (lol I'm no help!)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can understand why you would miss her. Lucy has the most adorable face,
and those eyes...
I can see why she found a home so quickly!


----------

